# Which make of blade?



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

My friend says that the best blades for me to get now to groom all three of my dogs and my son's goldendoodle would be a 3 and a 7F. 

Now I am pretty sure that you have told me that a 7F and a 7FC are the same thing. Also that ceramic is not good. So I have been on ebay and found 3 and 7 F and 7FC blades.

So, now I am wondering if any one make is better than another. What does Oster Cryogen X Agion mean? Is it any better for the longer name?

I have an Oster A5 Golden (I think that's it) and I know the Andis blades fit the Oster. There is also a Wahl Competition Series 3F.

Should I buy a specific make or just go for the cheapest out of the Oster, Andis and Wahl?

Thanks


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I've used all makes of those blades and cannot see a difference. Bought my first ceramic and HATE it.

I stick with 7f for close shaves. Never used a 3. I buy the most affordable off amazon or ebay.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have both Andis & Oster brands- both work. I have 2 ceramics & I don't see a difference because I use a Clipper Vac so my blades stay cool no matter what. 

F= Finishing Blade it will say this on the blade. Otherwise there is a "Skip Tooth" & I love these to remove bulk off a dog. I use them daily. Then after I have shampooed, conditioned & Fluff dried only then do I use a finishing blade to get a nice smoothness. Except on Terriers then I use only "Skip Tooth" to get a more natural look.

I personally find the #7 a bit short & am more of a fan of a #5- short but not bald looking. #3 is nice because it is short but still a little fluffy. Your clippers most likely came with a #10 blade so a few SOC would be good as well.

I have Andis clippers so pretty much stay with Andis blades & found some on sale at Ryan's so bought some.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I also am a fan of #5F rather tan a #7F on the body. On most poodle hair, the "beginning" of the curl starts a little longer than a #7F will leave it, so you unless your dogs have a super tight ringlet, you end up with a little flip of hair instead of a complete ring like a #5F leaves, just slightly more curl. Just a thought if you're going for the #7F as the body length.

The Cryogen-X, I believe, refers to the make of the steel. It's a process of repeatedly super cooling and heating the metal in the forging process which makes it harder, so theoretically it stays sharp longer, just like you see on "ice tempered" shears. I personally haven't really noticed the difference, though, but I didn't really make point of noticing either. I just notice when it's time to call the sharpener again.

I use both Oster and Andis blades on my Andis trimmer. Some of my blades have lasted years and years (I have an Oster #4F I've had since I started 13 years ago, but I think it's Done and up for retirement). That's in a professional setting, so with you only trimming a few dogs every month or so, your blades should last you forever!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I can't remember -- I think we used the 5 on my son's goldendoodle. I don't want to buy a whole lot of different blades. I also want to start clipping my Shih-tzus. I have clippers and I might as well save the money it costs me to send them to a groomer.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

The easiest way to save money and not buy a heap of different blades then is to buy the set of wahl stainless steel snap on combs. It comes in a boxed set of I think 7 combs, they will fit over the 10 you should already have if you buy clippers (they recommend using them over a 30, but a 10 is totally fine. Just don't ever use a 40 under them!) 

The boxed set is a similar price to a single large blade usually, so buy the whole set and you'll have a nice range of sizes to use. They don't always leave as nice a finish to the coat as a blade would, but it's usually not an issue for someone grooming their own dogs!!! And after a while you'll find there's one or two lengths you use a LOT, and *then* you can look at buying the equivalent length in a blade; knowing that it'll be a length you DO actually want to use rather than guessing!!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I have a set of metal snap on combs that I do use. However, my son's goldendoodle is big - about 65 lbs and although his hair was not long - maybe and inch and a half, he wasn't brushed out and so we had to use a blade on him because the combs won't go through the hair unless its completely brushed out. He is really good. He sits still and I enjoy clipping him, but I don't feel like combing him out all the time. 

When I clip Lucy at my friend's using her equipment, we always used a snap on comb on her body and a blade on her legs. I can't remember why. I guess I think having a couple more blades would be a bit more versatile.

I actually started off with a 10 and then the guy at the store told me that the snap on combs would work better if I had a 30. However, it was a bit of a waste of money because I still always use the 10!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

well then rather than blindly getting a 3 and a 7 because that's what someone has told you to buy, what lengths of the combs do you like to use on the dogs? Buy a blade that YOU want to use; a 7F is very short and I rarely use it on anything less than spaniels and matted dogs; poodles/shih tzus etc look rather bald with a 7F... But maybe that IS what you want?!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree with FD 100%. I'm addicted to my SS wahl comb set (except the 5). I usually put a 30 under them but after several terrible sharpening experiences, my 30's are dead and awaiting next payday to send them to Northern Tails for the first time. 10's and 15's are okay under the combs (personal preference is to never use em on a dirty dog!). 

Check out Buttercut finishing blades on amazon. They have more teeth than andis and oster, resulting in a smoother finish. And they are in the $20-25 range, comparable to andis/oster in price but MUCH better finish!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I was mostly thinking the blades would get a smoother finish on the Shih-tzus, but I don't want them really really short. I will look for the Buttercup blades on Amazon. However, at one time someone told me that Canadians could buy on amazon.com, but now when you go there it says "Canadians shop here" or something and directs you to amazon.ca -- which does not have the same amount of things as the US site.

Now I come to think of it, perhaps my friend suggested those two blades for my son's goldendoodle because I said I would be happy to clip him but as he doesn't live with me, he might get a little matted and I didn't feel like brushing out a huge dog like that.

My granddaughter accidentally picked up a clipper with a 10 on it and clipped a small piece of Cooper's neck and he got a sore there that took over a week to heal up - she clipped him too short by accident.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, those drop coated dogs are hard to get a smooth finish on, but the snap on combs you already have work well going *against* the lay of the hair on drop coated dogs (just make sure you go to a length or two above your usual length; cos it'll cut shorter!) so you could try that too.

But yeah, depends what lengths you want as to what blades you get, I personally wouldn't suggest to someone with pets to use a 7F cos it's often a lot shorter than they realise...! Buttercut are a fairly cheap brand, but decent quality, so yup for sure go for them! 

Good luck


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Thanks. There are Buttercut blades on ebay.ca and they are quite a bit cheaper. I will have to decide if and what I am going to buy.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

tybrushe.com sells buttercut as well. that's what i'm getting for my next blades.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Thanks. I'll take a look there.

I looked and under Geib they only have a 30, 10 and a 7F.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

FunkyPuppy said:


> I agree with FD 100%. I'm addicted to my SS wahl comb set (except the 5). I usually put a 30 under them but after several terrible sharpening experiences, my 30's are dead and awaiting next payday to send them to Northern Tails for the first time. 10's and 15's are okay under the combs (personal preference is to never use em on a dirty dog!).
> 
> *Check out Buttercut finishing blades on amazon. They have more teeth than andis and oster, resulting in a smoother finish. And they are in the $20-25 range, comparable to andis/oster in price but MUCH better finish*!


Bolding is mine.

I have to emphatically second this! I had the Oster and Andis #4F and decided I needed a #5F. So I ordered the Geib Buttercut #5F and it arrived this past week. I used it for the first time today and the difference is AMAZING! 

It costs a lot less than the other blades and IMHO is far superior. I'm just a home groomer, but I think I've used (and own) just about every blade size and type. Don't waste your money on Oster or Andis ceramic or AgION, etc. I _highly _recommend the Geib Buttercut #5F---perfect finish and perfect length---and a much better cut than the Andis/Oster. It's SS and it does get hot so keep a bottle of Cool Lube on hand. (Or do what I do, use it until it starts to get hot, then switch to another clipper and work on paws or the tail or face, etc.)

LOVE THIS BLADE! I'm now a Geib convert and hope to slowly replace all my Oster/Andis blades.

Can also get them here: http://www.buttercut.com/es1/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=81


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

REns also has buttercut back up on their website lst i checked. I defnatly prefer my buttercuts to the osters i have- not enough to replace em all NOW but will as blades need replacing. 

7 is short, but it's what i do 90% of the time- 5 or 4 is too long for those folks who shve down 1x a year maybe 2x grooming if i'm lucky 

this dog was a four blade









this is a 7 blade on a fairly curly coat. tends to not leave as much skin showing through this dog didn't have a very thick coat. 








another 7 blade 









7 on the back- she had mtts- i would have preferred a 5 on her back and some carding but it would not go through after 3 years of 'home grooms' (PS my first welsh after- you shoulda seen the before LOL was fun- but i see so much to fix i rarely do anything cept shve downs and poodles  and yorkies i do lots of yorkies LOL I love yorkies


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Is a 7F and a 7FC the same thing? And how about the 5 and the 5F. I was told that the 5 is a skip blade. I am not that experienced and I have heard - I forget where - that skip blades are easier to nick the dog with. I would rather not use a blade for an experienced person- specially if its going to make me nick the skin.

Any comments?

The Buttercut blades are definitely cheaper. There is a shop here in Regina that sells Andis cheaper than you can buy on line. But the Rens Buttercut 7F and 5F are both $27.99.

I think I will get the Buttercut ones seeing NeVar is a groomer and she likes them too.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

PURLEY, 

The #7 blade is way too short for me personally. I prefer more coat.  I love the #5F though, and it's easy to use. 

See *Flying Duster's *post here regarding the "F" and "FC" designation:

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/14670-finishing-blades-v-standard-blades.html



> ok, the 40/30/15/10/8.5 all only come in one type; so there is no "finishing" or FC or skip tooth variation on them. They can be bought, without any other letters after their number with no problem as they're all the same style. Ie, don't stress if your'e trying to find a 'finishing' 10 blade, cos there is none. lol! (note you can get things like a 10W though, which is 'Wide' and really only used on horses, so pay attention to if there IS a strange letter after the number still!)
> 
> The 7/5/4, WITHOUT any letters after their numbers, will be skip tooth blades. "skip tooth" means that every other 'tooth' on the blade is much shorter than the alternate longer teeth. ie:
> 
> ...


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I think I will be getting the 5F and the 7F. I need blades to do Lucy - but I usually use an attachment comb for her, and also Cooper, my son's Goldendoodle and I am going to try grooming my Shih-tzus in the future.

Can anyone tell me what blade my groomer would have used on Sam? He just went to the groomer on Thursday and she did him shorter than usual because he has a hot spot - hence the "lampshade".


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Here is a less fuzzy photo.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

that looks like a four. but mybe a five- there isn't huge difference between a four and a five


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*Blade brands*

I will just comment on blade brands... My favorite brands are wahl competition series and geib buttercuts. They have the smoothest action and stay sharp for a long time. They also run fairly cool, which is good for a beginner.

F & FC are the same.


----------

